# John Cena @ Summerslam 2022?????



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

So now that Theory has a rematch for the U.S. Title, where do you see John Cena being used, if at all??

Well to be honest, I would have liked to have seen him come out and save R Truth from further beatdown at the hands of Gunther, and then issue a challenge to the one title that has alluded him, the I.C. Title. 

John Cena vs Gunther for the I.C. Title, with John putting over Gunther would have been amazing from the promo's, to the actual fight. 

What are your thought and opinions on who John Cena faces at Summerslam??


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Special Referee maybe, either Theory's match or Lesnar/Reigns


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Apparently John Cena isn't gonna be wrestling at SummerSlam, instead he'll have a match at next years WrestleMania.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't see him being used at all. He's for sure not wrestling because if he was they would have shot a big angle when he was on Raw.

I wouldn't mind seeing him as a guest referee or enforcer, maybe accidentally screwing Theory and leading to a match at Mania next year. But again, I'm just gonna assume that we don't see him again until next year.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

cena wants to be nowhere near the vince mess.


----------

